# I Want to Work for Diddy on VH1



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone else watch this show? 

Suprisingly, it isn't all that terrible. Its pretty good... It's kind of like a _young apprentice_?

Here is a quick trailer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwgu9E-QpWA


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 26, 2008)

Honestly I thought I liked the show while watching the first episode, but after seeing the first and second episodes I think it's a load of crock. While having them run around the city in teams doing various tasks seems right on the money, who they are deciding to keep and for what reasons seem like poor business choices. Not to mention Diddy's "words of wisdom" just make me laugh. For example: "if you can't see the forest through the trees then just cut them down." Um, what?! They are probably keeping that girl Kim for good TV but she is horrible. They claim they have kept her because she has "heart" but I think being able to work well in a group and take direction would be better qualities in an assistant than "heart." But thats just me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting show. I enjoy it. 

The only thing that really made my gut churn was when that one chick pulled out her eyelashes in the viral video challenge.
Why the hell would you do that? UGH.

I don't care if it's for Diddy, Michael Jackson, or Jesus... I ain't pullin my lashes out for nobody!


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 27, 2008)

i watch it because i went to high school with one of the contestants. but i may stop because she isn't stepping up in any of the challenges.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

I watch it! It's an okay show, I'm still confused about the whole "forest & the trees" quote, incoherent much?  Kim used to annoy me because sometimes it seems like she can't shut up, but she's growing on me.  And I was shocked that the girl actually plucked all of her eyelashes off too!  At first, I thought she only plucked a few but then the camera zoomed in on them & I was like "UGH!".

**spoiler alert(I guess)**
Didn't she get eliminated too?  lol sucks for her.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 27, 2008)

_*Who Wants To Work For Diddy*_ = _*Who The Hell Is Desperate For Unemployment*_

I thought it would be entertainment too, but this is a joke. Seriously....This dude is like The Plague. There is a hilarious video that was on the web of this guy just sitting at a table with friends giving a run-down of people who have 'worked for Diddy'. It was so funny because the dude was spot-on about all of it! Other than padding your resume or being close to a famous person, why the hell would anyone work for him? Even the "former assistants".....who the hell has even heard of these fools?!?? On top of that, this is his show, but he basically "stars" in Making The Band. Don't even get me started on those desperate fools. See the first line of this rant.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

He does have a lot of former assistants.  One would think that one would try to keep one assistant & have a long & healthy relationship with said assistant.  

I wonder why they no longer work for him?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 27, 2008)

^Exactly. And, it would be different if these people went on to become well-known in the industry. Instead, it was like a roll-call of _"Who the hell is that!??!"_. I thought I would see some of the people who appeared in his first season of MTB. But, I'm really convinced careers he guides go into a black hole of some sort. Beware Danity Kane and Day 26....and, where the hell is Dream. 'Memba them?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 27, 2008)

Diddy is just a flacid prick.

He thinks he's so freaking awesome, and passionate, and full of powerful energy; when he always has this look on his face like he got high and ate too much and now his stomach doesn't feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He knows how to make money, he loves to make money off of anything and everything, and he wants to show the world how it feels. You can just film yourself sleeping and people want to make a whole show of it. And some times 2 to 3 sequels.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^Exactly. And, it would be different if these people went on to become well-known in the industry. Instead, it was like a roll-call of "Who the hell is that!??!". I thought I would see some of the people who appeared in his first season of MTB. But, I'm really convinced careers he guides go into a black hole of some sort. Beware Danity Kane and Day 26....and, where the hell is Dream. 'Memba them?_

 
I miss Dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DK & Day26 are just newer versions of Dream & 112.  There are many former artists under the Diddy Curse or who have been Damned by Diddy*.

Slightly OT but Diddy scares me when he actually removes his sunglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I'm _so _copy writing that.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtastic* 

 
_I watch it! It's an okay show, I'm still confused about the whole "forest & the trees" quote, incoherent much? Kim used to annoy me because sometimes it seems like she can't shut up, but she's growing on me. And I was shocked that the girl actually plucked all of her eyelashes off too! At first, I thought she only plucked a few but then the camera zoomed in on them & I was like "UGH!".

**spoiler alert(I guess)**
Didn't she get eliminated too? lol sucks for her._

 
What I didn't understand is at the elimination she had her eye lashes...lol. I understand they could have been false ones but they were subtle.. so they didn't seem/look fake to me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtastic* 

 
_He does have a lot of former assistants. One would think that one would try to keep one assistant & have a long & healthy relationship with said assistant. 

I wonder why they no longer work for him?_

 
That is what I thought. He has so many damn former assistants... but then again if I worked for that guy... I'd quit to. He sux!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Diddy is just a flacid prick.

He thinks he's so freaking awesome, and passionate, and full of powerful energy; when he always has this look on his face like he got high and ate too much and now his stomach doesn't feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He knows how to make money, he loves to make money off of anything and everything, and he wants to show the world how it feels. You can just film yourself sleeping and people want to make a whole show of it. And some times 2 to 3 sequels._

 
I agree! I cannot STAND him! He sux. It's amazing how wonderful he really thinks he is!
But I will give him this... I do enjoy this show... maybe because he isn't in every freakin scene .. but I see next week they will meet him.. So I'm sure he will be in more episodes now. Even though I can't stand him, I still like the show.
lol @ flacid prick... you hit that nail right on the head!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 27, 2008)

I love how much of a mogul he claims to be but really his company isn't all that great to be honest. I mean his record label was in trouble which why he started this "making the band" shit. I also hate how he talks down to people on both shows. He acts like he's doing people a favor. Honestly if I were one of those contestants I'd feel ashamed of myself haha. I have enough self respect and dignity to do dumb shit like that. And PLEASE explain to me why that forest challenge was necessary? They're competing to be this dude's assistant not to be an expert at navigating through forests. Idk, he just makes a huge deal about himself, pretty pretentious. Lol, I'm sorry I got so riled up about his. He really grinds my gears...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 27, 2008)

_*Did Diddy do dat?*_

try saying THAt five times fast!


----------

